# xwindow avec xlib

## pen120

Je vous prie de m`aider sur ce sujet svp,

J`ai un client (application exceed) connecter au serveur unix (nom de serveur: costs ,adress ip 192.168.9.1),mon client me donne plusieurs fenêtre xwindow ,je voudrai faire un programme avec Delphi ou c,c++ ou autre qui control et affiche les titres de ces fenêtre xwindow ainsi que leur id window.

avec spy ++ il me donne le handle et nom de la class et ne donne pas le nom de la fenêtre.

Je vous prie de me transmettre un programme qui fait le nécessaire(je crois il faut programmer avec la librery xlib).

----------

## geekounet

Bonjour, ton titre du topic n'est pas en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum, je te prierai de l'éditer, ta question n'a pas de rapport avec Gentoo alors que c'est ton premier post ici (c'est mieux vu pour les anciens), et tu veux qu'on te mache tout ton truc, bref t'es bien mal parti... Delphi n'existe pas pour Linux par ailleurs (ok il y a (avait ?) )Kylix mais bon, on fait mieux...).

Regarde du coté de xprop sinon.Last edited by geekounet on Fri Jul 15, 2011 6:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nonas

C'est ça que tu cherches : http://tools.suckless.org/lsw ?

----------

